# 15wk pup vomitted



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

after taking trifexis...

i'm switching vets, my vet pushes so the trifexis so hard i'm really pissed at him now.

any alternative meds out there?
suggestions please, for heartworm prevention, fleas and ticks.

TY guys.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I use heartguard. My vet won't use trifexis her own dogs and doesn't recommend it. If you have flea/tick issues you'll have to take another course of action as heartguard doesn't cover flea/ticks.


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

I've used Interceptor and Heartgard for heartworm prevention. Never had any problems with either. For fleas/ticks I've used Frontline Plus and Vectra 3d. Again never had any problems with either.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I also use heartguard for HW, but don't use anything for fleas or ticks.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I have used Heartguard since the 80s with no problems ever. Still using it because my motto is don't mess with a good thing.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

We are currently using Interceptor for heartworm and other internal parasites, and Parastar for fleas and ticks. Both are made by Novartis and have worked well for us thus far. They are what our vet recommends. There has been a shortage of Interceptor for a while because Novartis had to temporarily shut down production due to problems at the plant where it is manufactured (according to our vet the problems were actually in the part of the plant where human medications were produced, but the entire plant was shut down as a result). 

Our vet still has supply of Interceptor for a few months and according to what their supplier has indicated, the plant has already resumed production, or will be resuming production shortly. If you can't get Interceptor some alternatives are Heartgard, Iverhart Max, or Tri-heart Plus. All of these use the same active ingredient (albeit a different active ingredient than what is in Interceptor) and cover heartworm, hookworms and roundworms (Iverhart Max also covers tapeworms), but not whipworms which is covered by Interceptor.

There is a pretty good comparison chart for heartworm preventatives here: Dog Heartworm Preventive Products Comparison Chart with some info about what each is suppose to prevent, what the active ingredients are, and how each is administered.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Heart guard for heartworms once a month and frontline for fleas every three months.


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

ok heartguard for heartworm.
how about for fleas and ticks?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

We have used Frontline and not one bug yet.


----------

